# Roadmaster t-cup light !



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 12, 2022)

Up for grabs is this roadmaster t- cup headlight. Its missing lense. It doesn't take batteries inside the light, it a light with wire coming out of it and powered my the tank! Has the hardware to attach to a bike missing one. Pm me with any messages not on my listing. Thank you very much.


----------

